

Facebook Seems to be Down - aashaykumar92
https://www.facebook.com/sorry.php?msg=account

======
gpeal
The headline url is: <https://www.facebook.com/sorry.php?msg=account> doesn't
this just mean that their error page works...?

~~~
jydarche
For those who have the problem, you're automatically redirected to this page
when acceding facebook.com.

------
veb
For those of you without Facebook, here's the message I'm getting:
<http://i.imgur.com/CaT46eG.png>

~~~
pikexxn
The more funny thing is this one I get :
[http://pixelstech.net/images/application/user_image/sonic000...](http://pixelstech.net/images/application/user_image/sonic0002/facebook_down1.png)

------
sli
I've been using Facebook all night and haven't run into an outage. This may be
isolated.

------
aslewofmice
Down for me, confirmed down for plenty of others on IRC and Twitter.

------
jydarche
Me too, first time this happens to me. Did you see this often?

------
ConceitedCode
Yup. Apps still work though.

------
phacops
Yep same for me

------
jydarche
Up now for me.

------
Fuzzwah
Works for me

------
1mrankhan
down to me , Apps works fine

------
plg
didn't notice

------
jyothepro
works for me

